# Please have a look....



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Girls, I have just posted a thread on boy and girl, and so I dont repeat the post, please would you have a look and let me know. Its Tommys Fundraising. 

Ta girls. 
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

here is the link ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80232.0

good luck Kate

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun. xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No one is posting!!! Any ideas Want to raise as much as possible.... xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kate

I have replied to your thread honey    

You can hold pretty much a sponsored "anything" these days!  Sounds like your DH has got the sponsoring side covered, so how about a Bring & Buy Sale, Coffee Morning, or you could hold a "Race Night" in conjunction with your local Pub!  They are always fantastic money raisers!

Good luck hun
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for replying hun, I may sound stupid, but how would these work?? Coffee morning, race night at the pub? What would we need to do to raise money there

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kate
Well, for a Bring and Buy Sale - you hire out your local community/town hall.  You get your friends/neighbours/local businesses etc to pay so much per "table" and they bring all their unwanted stuff to sell.  You can also ask them for a percentage of takings towards the fund!  The only thing with this type of thing is it takes quite a bit of organising and you need to advertise, but you can do it quite cheaply with the help of friends and family.  You could provide tea/cakes on the day at a cost of £1.50 for cup of tea and bun, or something like that?  Also, you can charge admission.  You could also have a "tombola" stall, all proceeds towards Tommys fundraising.

Race Nights are really good fun and usually attract quite a crowd!  I will have to look up some local suppliers for your area, but basically you get an MC type of person to come to your local pub.  He plays pre-recorded videotapes of real horse racing.  Everybody makes bets on the races.  Winner gets so much money.  All proceeds at the end go to the fund.  Pubs are usually really willing to host these events as lots of people attend so they get lots of trade/people in the pub buying beers all night!  They are usually willing to advertise it for you as well and assist with the organising.  They are good money spinners!

If you want any more details, let me know - I have organised a Race Night before, and a Farmers Market and Craft Fair so have a fair idea of what's involved
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun, sounds like great ideas. At the moment we are concentrating on the race itself, but will look into that when we have everything organised a bit more. 

Thank you for your help. 
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have added a link to the other page with a website for collections on. 
xxxxx


----------

